# Making your own AA from white vinegar



## keith1569 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I am looking to use some igf and igf des, but i konw those need to be recon in AA.  Anyway here some info i found on how to make your own AA. 

Thoughts?

Items Needed:
***8226; Distilled white vinegar (grocery store)
***8226; Distilled water (grocery store)
***8226; 0.2-0.22um sterile Whatman syringe filter
***8226; 10mL syringe with a luer lock tip
***8226; ~20-22 gauge needles (just the needles)
***8226; Sterile glass vial (10-20mL)
***8226; Alcohol prep pads ***8211; sterile kind (70% isopropyl alcohol)


Quick Guide:
1. Swab the top of your sterile vial with alcohol prep pad (70% isopropyl alcohol)
2. Mix 7.5mL distilled water with 1.0mL vinegar
3. Add Whatman syringe filter
4. Add sterile ~20ga. needle to end of Whatman filter
5. Inject the 8.5mL of solution into the sterile vial
6. You now have sterile 0.6% acetic acid


Seems correct to me.  I am assuming they used 5% white vinegar


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bump

Does no one here use igf or des igf?

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 25, 2011)

I will get my igf des soon will keep you posted


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot btw for the recipe I was looking for it!


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good deal man. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

